# Spanish Target Layout?



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Somebody round here must know. What is the layout for Spanish knockdowns? How far aff the ground? How far apart are the targets and the cross bars? Which targets go where?

Any help would be great

Thanks ya'll


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Gaboxolo is going to be your go-to guy for that info. I know he has done a lot of posts in the past.

I'm searching now as well.....


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Check this link. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39472-2014-spanish-slingshot-championship/?hl=gaboxolo

Man, the Spaniards are into their slingshots!!

He lists a bunch of videos showing setups and host of other items. Great viewing. I hope to meet this kid one day.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Also search "Gaspar Arcon" in youtube


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Somebody round here must know. What is the layout for Spanish knockdowns? How far aff the ground? How far apart are the targets and the cross bars? Which targets go where?
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks ya'll


I have been trying to get the info and i havent been able, they keep sending me to the same link above, hahahaha!

I think you are talking a bout the knockdown target that they shoot at ECST correct? the different size ones right, that's what I am after too.

Anybody?


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/47798-2016-midwest-slingshot-tournament-announcement/


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Spanish knockdown layout

Top row 3-4-6-3 
Bottom row 2-10-2 row 
The targets are equidistant apart....approx 10" apart.
The cross bars are 7" apart.

This is what I'm gonna use 
Thx for the help Chad!


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Spanish knockdown layout
> 
> Top row 3-4-6-3
> Bottom row 2-10-2 row
> ...


Make two sets...send me one


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I got a sweet set from Chuck Davis. I'll post a pic when I get everything set up.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I got a sweet set from Chuck Davis. I'll post a pic when I get everything set up.


What are making the targest with?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Emitto said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > I got a sweet set from Chuck Davis. I'll post a pic when I get everything set up.
> ...


The ones I have are made from conveyer belt


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is a look at my set


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

They look great


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is my indoor catchy with my Spanish setup. The bar height is as depicted in the mock up


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent setup


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm an idiot. Sry.


----------



## eggscellent.im (Nov 18, 2016)

Do the flip back? Are they hinged?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

eggscellent.im said:


> Do the flip back? Are they hinged?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


I have them set up with magnets. They just fall into the catch box. I considered a hinged system with a reset option but felt that manually resetting the targets would force me to take a small pause between rounds and be more like a tournament setting. Also I'm supes lazy.


----------



## eggscellent.im (Nov 18, 2016)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> eggscellent.im said:
> 
> 
> > Do the flip back? Are they hinged?
> ...


Lol, honesty. I might do a hinged system in the coming month.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

If you do a hinged system make sure you can shoot the targets after the get knocked down. I had a bunch of fun resetting the targets by shooting them at the Swamp Stomp


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your video describes shooting at Spanish Style targets perfectly. If anyone plans to attend a Spanish style tournament for the first time, this is s must see video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eggscellent.im (Nov 18, 2016)

Does anyone have a DIY write up on hinge knockdowns?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruttles (Nov 19, 2016)

Very cool. I like the strategy involved. That's a really nice setup you have.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Just for those who plan to travel to Italy in 2018 for the announced world cup (and do some training beforehand), there is the Italian setup according to the tournament rules published on the website: kind of similar to the Spanish (discs of different sizes and points), but also different: only one row, 5 shots from 10m within 3 minutes and fix order of shooting the discs from left (biggest) to right (smallest).

The target will be to slaughter, it will be made up of 5 discs of different sizes:
First record from left diameter 10 cm - Value score 2 points
Second disc from the left 9 cm diameter - Value 4 Points
Third disc from the left 7 cm diameter - Value 6 Points
Fourth disc from the left 6 cm diameter - Value 8 Points
Fifth disc left 4 cm - 10 Value Points

Read more: http://slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/about-us
View attachment 158433
View attachment 158441
View attachment 158441
View attachment 158441
View attachment 158441
View attachment 158441
View attachment 158441


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Can I crash in your basement for a few weeks?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Can I crash in your basement for a few weeks?


I don't want your head to explode but the wife gave the ok for a kegerator and there is also a pooltabe down there!! Hahahaha.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

What are those setting on? Could I use a board shelf instead?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

What are those setting on? Could I use a board shelf instead?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Is it absolutely necessary to include the term Spanish in the title or can one simply call them Knock Down Targets? Or would doing so upset someone for not giving Spain credit for the concept?


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Tomato tomahto i think slingshot shooters will know what you're talkin about anyway you say it .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Never did like hearing tomahto....just don't sound right. never heard anyone say potahto. But some do call them taters.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"Is it absolutely necessary to include the term Spanish in the title or can one simply call them Knock Down Targets? Or would doing so upset someone for not giving Spain credit for the concept?"

Well... Yeah. Presented are two similar but different systems. Spanish and Italian. Just "Knock down targets" would be the generic reference, but is not clear as to each style


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Tomato/Tomahto. Sauce/ketchup/catsup.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@MakoPat

RE: What are those setting on? Could I use a board shelf instead? What are those setting on? Could I use a board shelf instead?

Most of the setups I've seen use something like 1/2 x 3/16 inch bar stock. Targets are held in place with magnets.

The bar stock survives the inevitable hits about as well as anything I can think of.

But hey, if it's your set up, you can use anything you want!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

@MakoPat:

Use whatever you want for your setup!

I think the most common setups use steel bar stock - 3/16 x 1/2 inch and cut to length. They survive that zipping ammo pretty well. And they provide a surface that allows magnets to hold the targets in place.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Also board shelves have a tendency to shoot back.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks all... especially Flipgun and Kawkan for answering my question.
And JR for the laughs. I included Spanish and Italian with knockdown slingshot targets... as Google is a nonspecific & handy search tool.

@Flipgun almost all the shelves I make have no backing. I forget many do.

@ Kawkan, I just cannot spare that much flat stock... it wobbles and stuff, too. So I started thinking about the materials and made this with the goodies Tag sent me plus a bunch of those coin magnets and a 6' 2x2. 
Tomorrow I play knockdown targets... cannot accurately say Spanish or Italian Knockdown as my set up is willy nilly.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

There you go. Willy Nilly Knock Down Targets. Now we've got a name for them. Nice setup. Looks a bit professional.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Who has considered having a local welding shop cut out a set of knock down targets? Or being creative using can lids and bottle caps? I found a nest of eggs my chickens hid while being turned out in the afternoons. Hidden in the grass under a big Rose bush. Rather than do the egg in water test, I opted to use a bottle cap to hold the eggs upright while I shot them with 3/8" Ball Bearings from the cast Ranger Bill Hays sent me. Lots of ways to get creative with slingshot targets. Even using pennies, nickles, dimes and quarters as knockdown targets.

How about playing Slingshot Poker with friends. Start with a jar of pennies and each shooter keeps the pennies he hits. Most pennies hit wins the pot. Just need to devise a way to stand up the pennies.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea JR


----------

